# difference between backstrap and tenderloin



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

North or south of the vertebra.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

No. There are tenderloins inside the ribcage near the pelvis. The backstraps are outside the ribcage straddling the spine from the front shoulder to 3/4's back approximately. The backstraps are huge. The tenderloins... not so huge.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2010)

I might have mixed up the names. But the locations are good.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Belt said:


> No. There are tenderloins inside the ribcage near the pelvis. The backstraps are outside the ribcage straddling the spine from the front shoulder to 3/4's back approximately. The backstraps are huge. The tenderloins... not so huge.


 This is the correct answer.


----------



## forty8up (Jul 28, 2010)

No. Cater makes the Backstrap and God makes tenderloin!! No seriously, backstrap is the meat along the spine OUTSIDE tha abdominal cavity. Tenderloin is found INSIDE the body cavity alongside the spine and just forward of the pelvic region. On a T-bone steak the big side of the T is the backstrap, the small side is the loin!


----------



## forty8up (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't even spell CARTER! No wonder } can't hit anything! WOW!


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

forty8up said:


> No. Cater makes the Backstrap and God makes tenderloin!! No seriously, backstrap is the meat along the spine OUTSIDE tha abdominal cavity. Tenderloin is found INSIDE the body cavity alongside the spine and just forward of the pelvic region. On a T-bone steak the big side of the T is the backstrap, the small side is the loin!


Pretty much sums it up perfectly.


----------



## bsites9 (Mar 22, 2008)

most people call the backstraps tenderloins, thats why some people get confused. But the TRUE tenderloin or what some people call the "fish" meat is on the inside near the pelvis.


----------



## kampfire (Aug 28, 2010)

Where I hunt, long time tradition calls the "backstraps" the "tenderloins'. Here, you have "inner" and "outer" "tenderloin". I never knew what a "backstrap" was until I started watching hunting shows. If somebody tells me they have a "tenderloin", I know now they probably mean a "backstrap".


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Heres another question......What you call backstrap....can it also be called T bone steaks?


----------



## 173BC (Mar 10, 2010)

Backstap=north of the vertebra 
Tenderloin=south of the vertebra


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

Belt said:


> No. There are tenderloins inside the ribcage near the pelvis. The backstraps are outside the ribcage straddling the spine from the front shoulder to 3/4's back approximately. The backstraps are huge. The tenderloins... not so huge.


This is absolutely correct, but for some reason most people in my area call backstrap "tenderloin", and call Tenderloin "inside loin".


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't understand why it's so hard for some people to grasp........the word "Loin" refers to the muscles in the location of the sexual organs that are used to thrust.

does the word "loincloth" bring a picture to mind? I've never seen one draped over someone/something's back!


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

Hoosierflogger said:


> This is absolutely correct, but for some reason most people in my area call backstrap "tenderloin", and call Tenderloin "inside loin".



Just because some people are ignorant doesn't mean we need to continue on the practice of letting them be so.....correct them in a nice way and pass on the knowledge!:wink:


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm tired of ignorant hunters making the rest of us look bad and uneducated!


----------



## 4nwtf (May 17, 2009)

forty8up said:


> Can't even spell CARTER! No wonder } can't hit anything! WOW!


 :icon_1_lol:


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

09Dreamseason said:


> I'm tired of ignorant hunters making the rest of us look bad and uneducated!


It's Ok, the tofu munchers don't know the difference either. So they pretty much just look under educated to the butcher when it comes to meat.


----------



## Pivo (Dec 11, 2009)

and the tenderloin (being so close to the business) can have a very strong taste during the rut. they are good rolled in bacon and cooked on the pit if they are not so strong in my opinion


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

rembrandt said:


> Heres another question......What you call backstrap....can it also be called T bone steaks?


Yes sort of, Backstrap above the ribs is where the "ribeye" steaks are located. Backstrap from the back of the ribs to the hams can be t-bones and Porterhouses (bone in) and NY Strip and Filet Mignon (boneless).


----------



## goingpro24 (Dec 16, 2007)

its all the bomb on thed table


----------



## BigOtis (Oct 21, 2007)

LeftemLeakin said:


> Yes sort of, Backstrap above the ribs is where the "ribeye" steaks are located. Backstrap from the back of the ribs to the hams can be t-bones and Porterhouses (bone in) and NY Strip and Filet Mignon (boneless).


Ding...Ding...Ding...Ding...Ding...we have a winner! Now go get some :wink:


----------



## nycredneck (Nov 9, 2007)

09Dreamseason said:


> I'm tired of ignorant hunters making the rest of us look bad and uneducated!


Yeah all you ignorant dummies, stop making me look bad, I don't need you're help I can do it myself.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

nycredneck said:


> Yeah all you ignorant dummies, stop making me look bad, I don't need you're help I can do it myself.


Well, you can't be here all the time.:wink:


----------



## knob (Nov 27, 2009)

09Dreamseason said:


> I don't understand why it's so hard for some people to grasp........the word "Loin" refers to the muscles in the location of the sexual organs that are used to thrust.
> 
> does the word "loincloth" bring a picture to mind? I've never seen one draped over someone/something's back!


*Way to go, now the next time I eat tenderloin that's what I will think of.*


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

09Dreamseason said:


> Just because some people are ignorant doesn't mean we need to continue on the practice of letting them be so.....correct them in a nice way and pass on the knowledge!:wink:


It'll be okay Paul. BBQ at your place next Saturday? I've got some fresh "outer and inner" loins that need to be consumed. Lol. Give me a call about it.


----------



## 09Dreamseason (Feb 11, 2010)

YES definately Vernon...........I'll see about getting some of my "outer" tenderloins from my whitetail out too!


----------



## The Mad Hatter (Jan 9, 2007)

Belt said:


> No. There are tenderloins inside the ribcage near the pelvis. The backstraps are outside the ribcage straddling the spine from the front shoulder to 3/4's back approximately. The backstraps are huge. The tenderloins... not so huge.


This I believe to be correct. Around here we call em "victory dances".


----------



## buckson (Dec 15, 2009)

we call the tenderloins flamenyun ha ha just what we say dont no how to spell flamenyun but they good they tender they flamenyun


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

About 10-15 minutes on the grill. :icon_1_lol:

:izza:


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

buckson said:


> we call the tenderloins flamenyun ha ha just what we say dont no how to spell flamenyun but they good they tender they flamenyun


Fillet Mignon. Flamenyun lol that's classic.


----------



## buckson (Dec 15, 2009)

thanks i knew i was missing a g somewhere ha


IrkedCitizen said:


> Fillet Mignon. Flamenyun lol that's classic.


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

IrkedCitizen said:


> Fillet Mignon. Flamenyun lol that's classic.


Fillet Mignons is exactly what I call the tenderloins of a Deer! Only they taste way better than those of a Cow!! Most definately my favorite cuts of meat on a Deer!


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

09Dreamseason said:


> I'm tired of ignorant hunters making the rest of us look bad and uneducated!



Who the hell cares what someone calls it? Just for you I will now call the loins pelvis meat and the backstraps will now be called spine meat. I wouldnt want you to look uneducated or anything.


----------



## 5MilesBack (Feb 28, 2007)

poorman said:


> Just for you I will now call the loins pelvis meat and the backstraps will now be called spine meat.


Whatever helps you remember them by.:thumbs_up


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

backstraps are from the back and the tenderloins are from the loin area, but i have heard them called belly fish somewhere down south.

Tony


----------



## HenryKrinkle (Aug 20, 2010)

IrkedCitizen said:


> Fillet Mignon. Flamenyun lol that's classic.


Filet Mignon, not "fillet". I swear it's the blind leading the blind around here...


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 30, 2010)

HenryKrinkle said:


> Filet Mignon, not "fillet". I swear it's the blind leading the blind around here...


i know. AT froze when I submitted the message and I didn't even know if it went through. But I intended to fix it.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Speaking of blind, apparently you haven't seen the AT rules.

:izza:


HenryKrinkle said:


> Filet Mignon, not "fillet". I swear it's the blind leading the blind around here...


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Target Tony said:


> backstraps are from the back and the tenderloins are from the loin area, but i have heard them called belly fish somewhere down south.
> 
> Tony


Also called "preachers meat" up my way.....


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

i think it depends on where you live.my deer have tenderloins and fish.


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

We call 'em inside tenders.

One thing: Tenderloins need to be removed and bagged almost immediately. They are fairly small and dry out very fast. I carry freezer bags when I hunt, and cut them out while gutting, bag 'em up, and toss 'em in the cooler


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

I cut meat at a few grocery stores while I was going to college. Made journyman before I got fully educated and received my degree. 

I have heard just about every piece of meat called the wrong thing at one time or another. The most common though has to be people referring to the chops/backstraps on a deer as the tenderloins. I'm guessing about 80% don't actually even know where to find the tenderloins on a deer....


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

5MilesBack said:


> Whatever helps you remember them by.:thumbs_up


I dont have any problem calling them by the correct name. I was just not amused by the other persons arogance.:thumbs_up


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

rembrandt said:


> Heres another question......What you call backstrap....can it also be called T bone steaks?


no, chops


----------



## WRDOAN (Aug 6, 2009)

The Kentucky Department of Fish and Wildlife offers copies of a butcher that processes a deer and tells where every cut comes from. It is broken down just like a beef. The carcass looks like it has been cleaned by Carrion beetles. There's nothing left but hooves and bones. It's the best processing DVD I have ever seen. Pretty inexpensive too. Great for the guys and gals just starting out. Around here people are paying around $90 just to process your deer. I can put one in the freezer in 2 hours. I love paying myself $45 an hour to do anything.


----------

